# My latest PVC bow holder



## gcs (Aug 12, 2014)

I built a PVC bow holder last year but after building it, I didn't like it all that much. I had built it out of 1-1/2" PVC. I felt like it was to flimsy. My latest PVC bow holder is made out of 2" PVC with two uprights. Now I feel like it will hold up both of my bows without the worry of it falling apart. I had around $30 total in this bow holder. It should last me for years to come.


----------



## gcs (Aug 12, 2014)

I also added a shelf for holding my releases. I attached it with pipe straps. Here is a list of all the PVC fittings I used to build this stand if anybody wants to build one. 

Here is my material list for the PVC bow holder.
All PVC is sch 40 
(2)- 3"x2" bell reducers
(2)- 2" cross tees
(6)- 2" tees
(4)- 2" 90 deg elbows
(2)- 2"x 1-1/2" bushings 
(2)- 1-1/2" caps
(2)- 1-1/2"x 1' PVC pipe
(2)- 2"x 36" PVC pipe
(2)- 2"x 18" PVC pipe
(4)- 2"x 8" PVC pipe
(2)- 2"x 7" PVC pipe
(6)- 2"x 2-1/4" PVC pipe
(2)- 3"x 3" PVC pipe
(2)- 1-1/2" pipe insulation
(1)- small can PVC cleaner
(1)- small can PVC glue

All fittings are sch 40 PVC water fitting. I didn't use sch 40 drain fittings except for the 3"x 2" bell reducer( drink holder). Sch 40 water pipe fittings has more glueing surface than drain pipe fittings, that is why I choose to use them. I figured it would make it stronger. If you need anymore info., just shoot me a pm and I'll try to answer any questions. Thanks for the interest, Greg


----------



## satchmo (Aug 12, 2014)

Very nice!!!


----------



## ga bow hunter (Aug 12, 2014)

Where is mine at??????  Very nice!!!


----------



## Scoutman (Aug 12, 2014)

Very nice indeed!!


----------



## C Cape (Aug 12, 2014)

Looks great Greg!


----------



## riskyb (Aug 12, 2014)

looks good drink holders are an excellent touch


----------



## gcs (Aug 13, 2014)

ga bow hunter said:


> Where is mine at??????  Very nice!!!



Hi Dale,
Just let me know if you want one, I might can put another one together. It would be the least I could do for all that you have done for me.


----------



## Kris87 (Aug 13, 2014)

Forum member jawja7 had his over at my get together shoot last week, and his was very nice.  He filled the bottom of his with sand, which made the base much more stable.  If I built one, I'd definitely do that trick.


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Aug 13, 2014)

Sweet looking rig


----------



## Brewskis (Jun 9, 2015)

Been meaning to give a shout-out/thanks to gcs for sharing these plans. Finally got around to building one, and gotta say it's a pretty solid design. I'm glad I'm won't have to lay my bows and arrows on the ground anymore while shooting in the yard. Only thing I can say is that plumbing materials must have been a lot cheaper last year since the materials (bought at Lowe's/HD) ended up costing me twice as much!

BTW, I couldn't find the 1.5" foam pipe insulation for the arms that hold the bows. Biggest Lowe's had was 1". I'm guessing a plumbing supply house would carry it, but haven't gotten around to checking. Any suggestions?


----------



## gcs (Jun 14, 2015)

Brewskis said:


> Been meaning to give a shout-out/thanks to gcs for sharing these plans. Finally got around to building one, and gotta say it's a pretty solid design. I'm glad I'm won't have to lay my bows and arrows on the ground anymore while shooting in the yard. Only thing I can say is that plumbing materials must have been a lot cheaper last year since the materials (bought at Lowe's/HD) ended up costing me twice as much!
> 
> BTW, I couldn't find the 1.5" foam pipe insulation for the arms that hold the bows. Biggest Lowe's had was 1". I'm guessing a plumbing supply house would carry it, but haven't gotten around to checking. Any suggestions?



Looks good, I'm glad you liked my design. If you are over around Dawsonville, come by Shoal Creek Supply, we have the 1-1/2" foam insulation.


----------



## Brewskis (Jun 17, 2015)

Thanks gcs. I'll try to check that out whenever I'm over that way. In the meantime, I used some left over smaller diameter foam I had left over from when I built my drawboard. It covers half the support.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 17, 2015)

Very nice work!


----------



## muzzy17is (Aug 6, 2015)

That thing is S--weet!


----------



## rjcruiser (Aug 21, 2015)

Brewskis said:


>



Wow...nice lawn.


----------



## mattech (Aug 22, 2015)

Very cool


----------



## coondog96 (Sep 7, 2015)

Does it come apart for easy transport to some body else's house for shooting there.


----------



## Old Winchesters (Sep 7, 2015)

nice


----------



## gcs (Sep 7, 2015)

coondog96 said:


> Does it come apart for easy transport to some body else's house for shooting there.



No, I glued all pcs together. I guess you could get a couple of unions to go on the uprights and unscrew them for transporting or storage.


----------



## hoytman308 (Sep 7, 2015)

I believe I'll make me one of those!  Good idea!!


----------



## NotSoFastEddie (Sep 23, 2016)

what an awesome idea.... got to make me one of them


----------



## 1crazybowhunter (Sep 26, 2016)

*bow holder*



Kris87 said:


> Forum member jawja7 had his over at my get together shoot last week, and his was very nice.  He filled the bottom of his with sand, which made the base much more stable.  If I built one, I'd definitely do that trick.



Kris,
  What part of the base did he put the sand in and how did he hold it in? Was it some kind of a screw in cap or something like that? Thanks


----------



## PSEOutlaw07 (Nov 23, 2017)

im more amazed at that Brewskis lawn!! haha
looks like turf


----------



## Brewskis (Nov 24, 2017)

Ha thanks. It’s just your average bermuda kept cut short and fed some milorganite.


----------

